# Monarch Products Company 1930s Tricycle



## Milletra (May 1, 2019)

Hi! New here! Not generally a collector of tricycles, but I am a vintage/antique collector. I came across this little double-step trike, and loved it! It is clearly marked Monarch Products Company, Tiffin, Ohio. Through research, I know that this company was formed, and produced children's ride on toys and doll carriages beginning in Oct. 1930. Due to the Depression, production only remained strong for a couple years, and they sold in approx. 1934, and the new company filed bankruptcy in 1935. So ended toy production on Tiffin Ohio. I am curious if there are any collectors out there that know how rare this brand of tricycle might be? and/or its value? I can't seem to find other examples (trikes or otherwise) of Monarch Products Company ride ons.

Thanks so much!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 1, 2019)

That is a very interesting find! I've never seen or heard of a Monarch tricycle before, and I've been researching and collecting them since around 1990. The ornate head badge is very similar to the ones used by American National on trikes around 1930, but to my knowledge Monarch was never a part of American National. Thanks for posting this rare find in tricycles! Maybe someone else on the CABE has heard of this company before.

Dave


----------



## Milletra (May 2, 2019)

Thanks so much for your reply! I appreciate it so much! Helps me to know from a collector that it does seem to be a rare manufacturer. 

Thanks,
Tracee


----------



## Milletra (May 2, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> That is a very interesting find! I've never seen or heard of a Monarch tricycle before, and I've been researching and collecting them since around 1990. The ornate head badge is very similar to the ones used by American National on trikes around 1930, but to my knowledge Monarch was never a part of American National. Thanks for posting this rare find in tricycles! Maybe someone else on the CABE has heard of this company before.
> 
> Dave




Thanks so much for your reply! I appreciate it so much! Helps me to know from a collector that it does seem to be a rare manufacturer.

Thanks,
Tracee


----------



## lealucas79 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi  

My research on a Monarch Trike brought me here  could this be the same company do you think?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

lealucas79 said:


> Hi
> 
> My research on a Monarch Trike brought me here  could this be the same company do you think?
> 
> ...




I seriously doubt it. My guess is your trike was made fairly recently and likely in China. This is not what I would call a collector tricycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 14, 2020)

Here’s A third opinion ,nothing  crazy 
Trike looks to be definetly early 30’s 
“Obviously” wrong rear wheels 
Pretty standard tube frame - unusual cool stem and rear step 
Nothing crazy rare that I would see holding a ton of value 
Simply a cool early badged and possibly low produced trike 
Otherwise I’d say nice find 
Few Picts to throw out there 

Mark


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Some good info there Mark--thanks for sharing. V/r Shawn


----------

